# Edmund's Folk Go Paddling



## Scilly Suffolk (23 Apr 2012)

Anyone else doing this?

Just over a month to go and I'm quite excited: it will be my first _certified_ 200km.


----------



## Baggy (25 Apr 2012)

No, but I love the title


----------

